# Help me choose my first grinder?



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok, I have a porlex hand grinder, and looking to get a grinder that doesn't involve burning calories right after I wake up.

from my reading it seems the following seem good:

mahklonig vario

mazzer mini

eureka mignon

mazzer super jolly

except for the super jolly (which seems to be going for almost 300 used compared to 200 last year) I rarely see the others on eBay.

My questions:

1. which of the above should I get.

2. should I hang around for a used model.

3. Is this really going to change the taste of my espresso compared to the porlex? I feel like I am already getting pretty good results.

Just to note its to pair with a gaggia classic and I like to weigh my beans rather than fill to the top.

thanks a lot for any help in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Can't say not used them all - suspect the SJ will come out best in the cup due to burrs size , single dosing wise a dosered SJ would suit

2. Yes

3. Yes absolutely any of those compared to a porlex will be a massive step up for espresso. How much is subjective but the grinder is key to what's in the cup secondly only to the coffee you use ..a porlex is the bottom rung of making any kind of espresso type grind ...an SJ will let you make minor adjustments and the grind consistency will give you a better taster extraction .

Grinders aren't about if they will make a fine grind that chokes a machine

But how consistent the size of the particles it produces

More consistent particle size , more even extraction

A well aligned bigger set of burrs should a better more consistent particle size than a porlex and therefore a more even extraction , means tastier espresso

Any of your mentioned girders will do a better consistent grind that a porlex

.

Honest ....


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> 1. Can't say not used them all - suspect the SJ will come out best in the cup due to burrs size , single dosing wise a dosered SJ would suit
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> ...


Ok, great. Thanks. Now just need to try get a used super j. Hopefully not too long


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I totally agree with Mr Boots. I have a Mazzer Super Jolly & a Gaggia Classic & get stunning results in the cup. Prior to getting the Mazzer I used a Rhino hand grinder & only got mediocre results. The grinder is key!


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

PeterF said:


> I totally agree with Mr Boots. I have a Mazzer Super Jolly & a Gaggia Classic & get stunning results in the cup. Prior to getting the Mazzer I used a Rhino hand grinder & only got mediocre results. The grinder is key!


Cool, thanks. Is the super j still good value at 300 used. Is there any other large burr grinders I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mazzer Royal, Brasilia rr55, la Cimbali, although bigger than a SJ.

Have you been in contact with Coffee Chap?


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I think in a domestic setting the Mazzer S J is about as big as you need to go, plus spares etc are plentiful. Expect to pay between £250 to £300 for a used one in good nick. A good source is Coffechap, a senior member on this forum. He is the grinder supremo! Send him a PM. You won't be disappointed.


----------

